# specific monthly costs in dubai



## bilberryhill (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Almost certainly moving out to Dubai later this year with the wife and just wanted to know some specific costs if anyone would be so kind. I know there are any number of threads on here about cost of living but I was looking for specifics to these outgoings if you know?

1. monthly electricity bill for average consumption
2. takeaway meal for two (KFC-type thing)
3. a fill up with petrol
4. two course meal at a local restaurant
5. two course meal and bottle of house wine at good hotel restaurant
6. monthly A/C (not left on all day, just when needed!)
7. trip to the cinema-2 tickets and drink, snack
8. a decent second-hand 4x4 in good condition
9. a decent bike-new or second-hand
10. local grocery shopping for two - just essentials like rice, fruit, chicken, nothing too fancy

Thanks in advance to anyone who bothers to reply

Marco


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

bilberryhill said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Almost certainly moving out to Dubai later this year with the wife and just wanted to know some specific costs if anyone would be so kind. I know there are any number of threads on here about cost of living but I was looking for specifics to these outgoings if you know?
> 
> ...


I'd imagine some people will agree/disagree with what I've put but it should give you a rough idea. Most things are comparable with the UK, groceries, fast food and petrol are cheaper but alcohol is much more expensive.


----------



## bilberryhill (Sep 23, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> I'd imagine some people will agree/disagree with what I've put but it should give you a rough idea. Most things are comparable with the UK, groceries, fast food and petrol are cheaper but alcohol is much more expensive.


Thanks Gav - That is brilliant - thank you for your help, really useful info which helps me to work out my basic costs. Just one thing, when i said 'bike' i meant road/mountain bike rather than motorbike. The car cost seems quite high to me. Does anyone know if renting a car is a possibility in Dubai and how much that'd cost compared to say a 2 or 3 year finance deal?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

In that case, I'm nto sure about the cost of the bike, but I'd imagine it would be comparable with UK prices.

The amount I put down for a second hand 4x4 was more for a premium brand a year or two old. There are much cheaper ones available. For example, you can get a 2007 Ford Explorer for 70k.

Renting/Leasing cars is very common in Dubai but will be much more expensive than taking out finance over 3 years.


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

How do you manage to have 750dhs  monthly Dewa bill for a 2BR apartment, are you leaving all lights and AC on when you leave ?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

It's actually closer to 1000 Dhs but includes a 'housing fee' which I believe is some sort of housing tax. But yeah, AC is on 24/7.


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

OK, now it is clear  I was surprised as I'm getting around 200AED bills for a 2BR but I just checked and there's no housing fee included and me and my wife are extremely careful not to waste electricity and water


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

bilberryhill said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Almost certainly moving out to Dubai later this year with the wife and just wanted to know some specific costs if anyone would be so kind. I know there are any number of threads on here about cost of living but I was looking for specifics to these outgoings if you know?
> 
> ...


Hi if you PM me I can send you a spreadsheet with basics on it from a TEFL website I used to be registered with


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Gavtek said:


> It's actually closer to 1000 Dhs but includes a 'housing fee' which I believe is some sort of housing tax. But yeah, AC is on 24/7.


That still sounds awfully expensive. I used to have a large 2 bed apartment and worked from home, but my bills were never more than AED 350 even in the height of summer. 

Over the winter months we have paid less than you are for a large four bed villa with garden. 

-


----------



## bilberryhill (Sep 23, 2009)

knew i'd forgotten some things, anyone help with these:

1. decent TV and internet package - nothing too snazzy, just some basic channels in english and net for emails and skype, not gaming etc 

2. mobile phone cheap contract

Thanks


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

bilberryhill said:


> knew i'd forgotten some things, anyone help with these:
> 
> 1. decent TV and internet package - nothing too snazzy, just some basic channels in english and net for emails and skype, not gaming etc - the Showtime Premium package is c. 240 Dhs and a 2 MBPS connection is c. 350 Dhs
> 
> ...


Answers above


----------



## bilberryhill (Sep 23, 2009)

thanks again - you guys on this forum have been really helpful  I now have a really good idea of average monthly outgoings. Just one last question (or two!) 

1. Is there a charge for water rates and any sort of council tax in Dubai? if so how much for a 2 bed apt?

2. Have I forgotten to take into account any monthly costs?

Thanks again and I reckon i've virtually made the decision that we are coming to Dubai in august (i know its hot then!)


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

bilberryhill said:


> thanks again - you guys on this forum have been really helpful  I now have a really good idea of average monthly outgoings. Just one last question (or two!)
> 
> 1. Is there a charge for water rates and any sort of council tax in Dubai? if so how much for a 2 bed apt?
> 
> ...


If that is DEWA I think it is about 5% of rent? Do a thread search on DEWA and see what comes up.

You need to alloow for speeding fines, parking, fines and other fines that magically appear apparently


----------



## Metaphysical1 (Feb 28, 2010)

*Hello from Meta, again!*



SBP said:


> Hi if you PM me I can send you a spreadsheet with basics on it from a TEFL website I used to be registered with


Could you please send me the same information? Not sure how to "PM" you, though. Thanks, you are a wealth of information!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Metaphysical1 said:


> Could you please send me the same information? Not sure how to "PM" you, though. Thanks, you are a wealth of information!


Click on my SBP bit and there should be a screen to PM me, give me your email addy and I can send it over


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

bilberryhill said:


> Thanks Gav - That is brilliant - thank you for your help, really useful info which helps me to work out my basic costs. Just one thing, when i said 'bike' i meant road/mountain bike rather than motorbike. The car cost seems quite high to me. Does anyone know if renting a car is a possibility in Dubai and how much that'd cost compared to say a 2 or 3 year finance deal?


Car rental starts at about 1500AED for a 1.3 Lancer manual. The same amount will get you quite a lot more in terms of a financed car, but you will have to pay for insurance and servicing (minor service every 5000km, major ever 10,000km due to extreme conditions). The 4x4 motors website (google 4x4 motors dubai) has a useful payment calculator (current car finance interest is around 6%) though their cars are quite expensive for what they are.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

bilberryhill said:


> thanks again - you guys on this forum have been really helpful  I now have a really good idea of average monthly outgoings. Just one last question (or two!)
> 
> 1. Is there a charge for water rates and any sort of council tax in Dubai? if so how much for a 2 bed apt?
> 
> ...


Be warned that Ramadan starts in mid-August and everything will slow down for a month (not to mention all the other restrictions) so you will find it much harder and slower to get things sorted than usual.

-


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

SBP said:


> Click on my SBP bit and there should be a screen to PM me, give me your email addy and I can send it over


Hmm - hate to be a noob but I searched everywhere and am not able to send a PM - I tried going through the FAQ and log in to my PM folders and it said that I don't have the correct rights - does an administrator have to allow PM capabilities? Is there a certain time restriction from the date of join etc?

Either way, I was hoping to get this spreadsheet as well - I am currently entertaining an offer from my company to move to Dubai in Jan 2011 and will be visiting Dubai in Oct to check the place out - Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

w_man said:


> Hmm - hate to be a noob but I searched everywhere and am not able to send a PM - I tried going through the FAQ and log in to my PM folders and it said that I don't have the correct rights - does an administrator have to allow PM capabilities? Is there a certain time restriction from the date of join etc?
> 
> Either way, I was hoping to get this spreadsheet as well - I am currently entertaining an offer from my company to move to Dubai in Jan 2011 and will be visiting Dubai in Oct to check the place out - Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


You need to post 4 or 5 times and then you can PM


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

lol .. ok .. let me post a couple more replies and I'll PM you my email address


----------



## HAMZAX5 (Mar 9, 2010)

GUYS

if somebody has the spreadsheet with living expenses on it could they also send it to me plz !

thanks in advance

i am moving in may


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

If anyone wants it then PM me your email address and I will send it


----------



## spam (Apr 10, 2010)

This thread has been really usefull for me so thanks to all that have replied.

Can I ask a couple more questions please? 

1. How much would you suggest budgeting for contents insuance? I know it depends on how valuable your contents are etc., but any views would help. We are family of 2 adults/2 children (aged 7 and 5) and are looking to rent a 4 bed villa - if that helps.

2. Regular dental check ups - any idea on general costs?

Thanks in advance for any responses.

(SBP: once I get PM rights, I'll also PM for the spread sheet you mentioned)


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Hey spam, beware you might get deleted


----------



## spam (Apr 10, 2010)

:clap2::clap2::clap2:

Very good SBP - I see what you've done there - made me chuckle at the start of my weekend here in the UK


----------



## khouryh (May 3, 2010)

SBP said:


> If anyone wants it then PM me your email address and I will send it


Hey SBP: Im going to PM you know. I would love that Spread Sheet you prepared! ill be moiving to Dubai May 25th!


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Dannysigma said:


> Car rental starts at about 1500AED for a 1.3 Lancer manual. The same amount will get you quite a lot more in terms of a financed car, but you will have to pay for insurance and servicing (minor service every 5000km, major ever 10,000km due to extreme conditions). The 4x4 motors website (google 4x4 motors dubai) has a useful payment calculator (current car finance interest is around 6%) though their cars are quite expensive for what they are.


A lot of the dealerships are doing deals on insurance and servicing if you buy new and there's some half decent cars at not too expensive prices(relatively)


----------



## manfromkl (Feb 23, 2010)

*Hi SPB*



SBP said:


> Hey spam, beware you might get deleted


Thanks SPB, I need the spread sheet as well. I am moving to Dubai in July 2010. Thanks in advance


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Pm me and I will send it in return for ticks


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Such a tick hodyho.


----------



## The Hero (May 16, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Such a tick hodyho.


What's a tick? And what's this Rep Power business? Do the 2 go hand in hand? 

I know, I know, such a noob...


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

The Hero said:


> What's a tick? And what's this Rep Power business? Do the 2 go hand in hand?
> 
> I know, I know, such a noob...


I don't know what a tick is (other than something that SBP isn't going to get until he sends me that spreadsheet I've been asking for!)

And Rep is something that other posters give you when you say something good.
They say "THANKS" by clicking on the little button in the top right of your post.
The more rep they have, the more you get.


----------



## Bbay2Oz (May 10, 2010)

bilberryhill said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Almost certainly moving out to Dubai later this year with the wife and just wanted to know some specific costs if anyone would be so kind. I know there are any number of threads on here about cost of living but I was looking for specifics to these outgoings if you know?
> 
> ...


Lived in Dubai for the past 15 years (still haven't shifted completely  ). Our bills were as follows:

Electricity (most apartments - a/c chiller costs are borne by the owner. So our elec bills were only around Dhs 150 a month on average. If you live in a villa, then expect to pay 3-4 times this cost. Then, if you're unlucky you could have unexplained super massive bills running into several thousands - and there is very little chance of fighting this with DEWA! It has happened to almost every one I know in Dubai in 2008-09. ), Water - around 3-400 a month on average if you're living in an apartment. Four times that if you live in a small villa and 6 times that if you have a garden. Water is expensive!

Eating out is very very cheap and really excellent value for money. A meal for four (no alcohol) at a very good Indian restaurant (may I recommend India Palace in the Festival city;-) ) will cost you no more than AED 150-200!! Edit: My office was next door to the Sheraton creekside and I used to have lunch there very often (there's another excellent Indian there - I forget the name!

Petrol - cheap cheap cheap  Doesn't even matter in the overall expenses  Think we paid 80 dhs (premium unleaded) in our large family sedan.

Second hand cars are very very cheap - 4x4 - 60-75k Go and buy them in auctions (Goldenbell - they dispose of vehicles repossessed by banks. Second hand car market is really down at the moment so expect to pick up some really good bargains)


Local grocery shopping - shop either in Union Co-op or Carrefour. Around AED 200-250 a week. Again very cheap. Expect to pay 20-30% more for the same stuff in Spinneys, Waitrose.


If you take out rent and school fees, then your day to day living costs are pretty low. 

Let me know if you need to know anything else. We are shifting out completely in Jan next year, so let me know if you need any more information.


----------



## The Hero (May 16, 2010)

xpatusa said:


> I don't know what a tick is (other than something that SBP isn't going to get until he sends me that spreadsheet I've been asking for!)
> 
> And Rep is something that other posters give you when you say something good.
> They say "THANKS" by clicking on the little button in the top right of your post.
> The more rep they have, the more you get.


Even though I have no rep (lol) I still clicked on the thanks. 

I wonder if that's the same spreadsheet listed on Grapeshisha.


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

The Hero said:


> I wonder if that's the same spreadsheet listed on Grapeshisha.


That is a supremely awesome spreadsheet on Grapeshisha!
Definitely a great place to start when building your own budget.

SBP is advertising a functional Excel spreadsheet that he created.
We can all do our own, but it would be nice to have another for reference.
After all... SHARING IS CARING


----------



## VCO (Feb 28, 2010)

xpatusa said:


> That is a supremely awesome spreadsheet on Grapeshisha!
> Definitely a great place to start when building your own budget.
> 
> SBP is advertising a functional Excel spreadsheet that he created.
> ...



how can I get this spreadsheet?


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

I also have a copy of this spreadsheet from SBP - it's a fairly detailed cost break down and wonderful starting point. When you are able to PM (after 4 or 5 post count?!) - send me a PM with your e-mail address and I can forward it to you as well.

As long as SBP has no problems with me forwarding the spreadsheet to others?!??


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

w_man said:


> I also have a copy of this spreadsheet from SBP - it's a fairly detailed cost break down and wonderful starting point. When you are able to PM (after 4 or 5 post count?!) - send me a PM with your e-mail address and I can forward it to you as well.
> 
> As long as SBP has no problems with me forwarding the spreadsheet to others?!??


I expect he can be paid in beer... 

-


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Indeed he can Elph


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

SBP said:


> Indeed he can Elph


You have to wait for a few months but the first beer is def. on me. After I get the liquor license though


----------



## manfromkl (Feb 23, 2010)

SBP said:


> Indeed he can Elph


Hi SBP, sent PM to you. Please check and mail me the spreadsheet.
regards,


----------



## The Hero (May 16, 2010)

w_man said:


> You have to wait for a few months but the first beer is def. on me. After I get the liquor license though


Only if you plan to transport it. Feel free to buy us all a round at the hotel of your choosing!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Not true. Your suppose to have a license to drink in a bar just the same as to buy alcohol. Its never an issue until something else becomes an issue. Its why the kissing couple got the fine is my understanding for drinking.


----------



## The Hero (May 16, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Not true. Your suppose to have a license to drink in a bar just the same as to buy alcohol. Its never an issue until something else becomes an issue. Its why the kissing couple got the fine is my understanding for drinking.


Wait, really? I haven't asked many questions on here because I have been (or thought I have been) able to find all of the info. I needed by reading through these, but this is a new one on me. I've been through Dubai a couple of times and always had a drink (at a Hotel/bar). This is illegal?

If so, then thanks for letting me know. I'll have to spread the word.


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

SBP said:


> Indeed he can Elph


Need anyone to test it before you drink?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

only with a very thin short straw!!!

manfrom Kl your email addy bounced back so resend it please


----------



## Dcampos (Jun 17, 2010)

Moving in 3 weeks!! and this info is amazing.

Dcampos


----------



## jason359 (Jun 17, 2010)

*Monthly cost spreadsheet*

Can someone send it to me please. Thanks


----------



## Taurean (Jun 17, 2010)

*Hi all*



jason359 said:


> Can someone send it to me please. Thanks


i also need the spreadsheet, can some one please help me with it.. i am moving in july... 
thanks in anticipation


----------



## Taurean (Jun 17, 2010)

w_man said:


> I also have a copy of this spreadsheet from SBP - it's a fairly detailed cost break down and wonderful starting point. When you are able to PM (after 4 or 5 post count?!) - send me a PM with your e-mail address and I can forward it to you as well.
> 
> As long as SBP has no problems with me forwarding the spreadsheet to others?!??


apologies for being naive but how do i send a PM?


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

You can click on the name eg: w_man and there should be option to send private message. I can also send the spreadsheet if you'd like to PM me your email address.

Cheers


----------



## Maruda (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi, i tried to add you as Friend in order to get this excel (?) Hope not to pushy! Moving in in Nov, the excel would be a great help. How could you sent it to me?


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

coming back to the Alcohol licence......you need one as soon as you have a residence permit in Dubai. it does NOT matter if you drink it in a club/hotel/bar or buy to drink at home..either way...

it is simple

Residence Permit requires Alcohol Licence


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Am very sorry to anyone , but my PC has been cleaned and I have lost the spreadsheet.
As a guide please go to a website Welcome - TEFL.com there is one there


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

I still have a copy if anyone is interested. I sent one out to you Maruda.


----------



## Maruda (Aug 18, 2010)

Got it thanks! Quite detailed. What is the date of collection of these data?


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

^^ That I don't know. I got it from SBP earlier this year but not sure when it was created.

I just used it to give me a ball park because I'm sure those prices can never be precise.


----------



## MissLisa (Sep 13, 2010)

w_man said:


> ^^ That I don't know. I got it from SBP earlier this year but not sure when it was created.
> 
> I just used it to give me a ball park because I'm sure those prices can never be precise.




..well normally I am not to stupid to work with a forum, but here i have to ask also about how to send a PM cause I also wanted to receive this sheet if possible 

Sorry for annoying you again with that question..


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

ML, having seen it, firstly it's out of date and it's way, way too expensive.....

Not ideal for you, look at the sticky thread about newbies questions, most answers are there.


----------



## MissLisa (Sep 13, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> ML, having seen it, firstly it's out of date and it's way, way too expensive.....
> 
> Not ideal for you, look at the sticky thread about newbies questions, most answers are there.



Ok thx anyway.


----------



## Phillipa Mauger (Jun 24, 2010)

*Spreadsheet*

[Hi there pls could you send me the updated monthly cost of living spreadsheet

email to

Thank so much


----------



## fracrokiw (Jun 24, 2010)

bilberryhill said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Almost certainly moving out to Dubai later this year with the wife and just wanted to know some specific costs if anyone would be so kind. I know there are any number of threads on here about cost of living but I was looking for specifics to these outgoings if you know?
> 
> ...


BTW, can anyone from JBR tell me how much he/she pays for quarterly demand charges with EMPOWER (air-condition)?
My charges are 5.3RT x AED750, which comes to AED3,975 per annum.


----------



## Whitedove (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi All we live in a 3 br house and our Dewa bill is no less than 2600 aed? is that normal, we dont consume much electricity or water though, we are a family of 2 adults and 2 infants.


----------



## Whitedove (Sep 10, 2009)

w_man said:


> I still have a copy if anyone is interested. I sent one out to you Maruda.


Can u send me a copy of that spreadsheet, i am interested
Thanks


----------



## NAUAE (Jun 4, 2010)

Whitedove said:


> Hi All we live in a 3 br house and our Dewa bill is no less than 2600 aed? is that normal, we dont consume much electricity or water though, we are a family of 2 adults and 2 infants.


I am in a 4 bedroom villa and family size is 3. Average bill is 1500 to 2000 per month. I am not getting hit for housing fee yet so maybe your bill includes it?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Sorry, I no longer have the spreadsheet as got deleted off PC by accident!!!


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Whitedove said:


> Can u send me a copy of that spreadsheet, i am interested
> Thanks


Sure - PM me your email and I'll send it over.


----------

